# Looking for house to rent in NW AR



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

We are looking for a place to rent in NW AR with some land. We'd love to have room for a garden and some chickens and room to roam. We have had a house and acreage before and my husband grew up on a mini farm so we do have basic homestead knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, If you are interested in the Kingston area I know of a place that it is owner finance. JIL


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I think that might be a bit too far for DH to travel for work. I will ask him tonight and let you know. 

Do you know how much land and how many bedrooms etc?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

3b1b 5acresM/L needs some tlc but very liveable, has a small barn, fenced for horses. That is about what I know about it. it was something we were looking at til we decided on where we are. Hey you could be my neighbor sort of as the crow flies. JIL


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks. I need to talk it over with DH. I do think it would be to far though as mapquest has it as a little bit more than an hour commute.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I love the Kingston's area.. Do you know the asking price????...Got any pictures???-Thanks-MissKitty


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

hey! If you go on yahoo realestate and key in Kingston AR it is house number #8 and is listed as :2631 Highway 21
Kingston, AR 
Beds:3 Bath:1 
Sq. Feet:1,008 
Type:Single Family Home 
Neighborhood:Listed on Yahoo!:04/25/2009 $68,600
there are pictures, thanks JIL


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Q/10
I recommend that you come here and drive around. There are empty houses to be found, many of them are not advertised. You have such a mess 'o' chilrens that it will take a large place to roost 'em all. Out past Elkins there are some places on and off Hy. 16. There are a few over by Siloam that are for sale but the owners of many places would be delighted just to have a clean tenant. 10 children can pick up a lot of rocks over the course of a summer. Hy 45 E. of Fayetteville is probably too expensive, at least until you get into Madison County, but if you were to drive Hy 16 from Fay. to Elkins, take 74 E to Wesley, 295 North to 412 and back into Springdale and stop every few miles and ask, you will find a place. Come to think of it, On 412, just W. of where 295 joins it (this is just W. of Hindsville) there is a big old house just sitting. Worth checking into. If you google it, the house in question is on the N. side of 412, less than 1/8 mile W. if the intersection. It has a lot of land attached. Good Luck in your search. Also, go to www.starshopper.com and look at the for rent ads.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Ozarka said:


> Q/10
> I recommend that you come here and drive around. There are empty houses to be found, many of them are not advertised. You have such a mess 'o' chilrens that it will take a large place to roost 'em all. Out past Elkins there are some places on and off Hy. 16. There are a few over by Siloam that are for sale but the owners of many places would be delighted just to have a clean tenant. 10 children can pick up a lot of rocks over the course of a summer. Hy 45 E. of Fayetteville is probably too expensive, at least until you get into Madison County, but if you were to drive Hy 16 from Fay. to Elkins, take 74 E to Wesley, 295 North to 412 and back into Springdale and stop every few miles and ask, you will find a place. Come to think of it, On 412, just W. of where 295 joins it (this is just W. of Hindsville) there is a big old house just sitting. Worth checking into. If you google it, the house in question is on the N. side of 412, less than 1/8 mile W. if the intersection. It has a lot of land attached. Good Luck in your search. Also, go to www.starshopper.com and look at the for rent ads.


Thank you! Sounds like it's time to go for a nice drive. Hopefully we can check some out next Sunday.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

hey I 've seen that big farm house near Hindsville it is really cool been empty for a while. Did you say what town you want to be near? Quiverof10?


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

JIL said:


> hey I 've seen that big farm house near Hindsville it is really cool been empty for a while. Did you say what town you want to be near? Quiverof10?


Somewhere a bit north of Fayetteville would be be ideal.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Anywhere "a bit N. of Fay." will be more expensive. The Wal-Mart Yuppie Explosion has created a level of exclusivity almost everywhere in Benton County. If you look dilligently E. of Springdale you might find something, especially if you are ok with a dirt road. You can't rent a house on a gravel road to anyone with a Beemer who is a mfg. rep to Wally World. I would place an ad in the star shopper saying what you are looking for, someone might have the perfect place, especially if you are willing to put some elbow grease into the transaction. I know of a place that is big enough, but it's $ 1,500 a month, in Pea Ridge, has a spring, park-like setting, 2 houses, creek, 5 minutes from everything (that Pea Ridge has to offer) and a contract for many, many details.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

I live in Johnson County. Alot of homes w/ land here are still reasonable. Do you want me to start looking for you? I have lived all over the world (military brat and vet of USAF) and been everywhere w/ my truck driving hubby, and I can truely say I LIVE in the best place on Earth. Johnson County, Arkansas!


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Ozarka said:


> Anywhere "a bit N. of Fay." will be more expensive. The Wal-Mart Yuppie Explosion has created a level of exclusivity almost everywhere in Benton County. If you look dilligently E. of Springdale you might find something, especially if you are ok with a dirt road. You can't rent a house on a gravel road to anyone with a Beemer who is a mfg. rep to Wally World. I would place an ad in the star shopper saying what you are looking for, someone might have the perfect place, especially if you are willing to put some elbow grease into the transaction. I know of a place that is big enough, but it's $ 1,500 a month, in Pea Ridge, has a spring, park-like setting, 2 houses, creek, 5 minutes from everything (that Pea Ridge has to offer) and a contract for many, many details.


$1500 would be too high for us, but PR would be a nice area. I did look at the link you gave above and called on a few but they didn't work out. I am continueing to look though. Thanks for the help, I appeciate it!



stormywood said:


> I live in Johnson County. Alot of homes w/ land here are still reasonable. *Do you want me to start looking for you? I* have lived all over the world (military brat and vet of USAF) and been everywhere w/ my truck driving hubby, and I can truely say I LIVE in the best place on Earth. Johnson County, Arkansas!


Sure, that would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

stormywood said:


> I live in Johnson County. Alot of homes w/ land here are still reasonable. Do you want me to start looking for you? I have lived all over the world (military brat and vet of USAF) and been everywhere w/ my truck driving hubby, and I can truely say I LIVE in the best place on Earth. Johnson County, Arkansas!


I am glad you like the place. I ran afoul with certain entities in Lamar and Clarksville many years ago and hate the place. But the countryside is spectacular, particularly the road (HY 102?) that goes up the hill to Oark and on to Fallsville. 

I think Quiver of 10's husband has a job in Springdale or Rogers, though not sure.


----------

